# 62 caddy conv conversion project car



## JERSEYJUNKER1 (Jul 22, 2007)

i posted this in the diecast section but since its a plastic model thought you guys might like to see it.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=424856


----------

